
How to Get into Y Combinator – the No BS Approach - dfguo
https://medium.com/@davidchen_62162/how-to-get-into-y-combinator-the-no-bs-approach-820cbedbc904#.4w0rgeehb
======
haishachen
This is David from Strikingly, I'm happy to chat more if you have any other
questions about YC application.

